# Another MHS Fix!



## windfallhavs

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to share some photos of my Brutus/Alley litter that was born Monday night. The little guys are 3 days old in these photos. I really liked how the second photo came out, it looks like they are in the shape of a heart. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Missy

Diane, Congratulations! they are all so amazing!!!! who's who? which are girls and which are the boys? What incredible coloring and markings- I can't wait to see what colors they become. Can I have them all?


----------



## Havtahava

What a crew! It looks like three of them may favor their mother's coloring/markings somewhat.

Now, where are the details? 

Congratulations on the beautiful litter.


----------



## Leeann

Oh my Heart shaped puppies, yes we need details so I can point out which one wants to come live with me.


----------



## DAJsMom

I've been resisting MHS, but these puppies...


----------



## irnfit

That's it...I can't look at any more puppy pictures. I want them all!!!!!
They are so beautiful.


----------



## maryam187

Diane, a BIG *Congratulations* from me! They are beautiful. Now you're one lucky chick: if I wasn't on my way to pick Pablo up tomorrow, I'd be on my way to grab a few guys from your litter :spy:
Guess that makes me the newest SPSL, :laugh:


----------



## ama0722

Is the first one in the first photo a pied? I think I want that one!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann

See Maryam Amanda and Lina NEED us, we found this litter first.

I already have one picked, the one that is almost at the point of the heart with the black face


----------



## Beamer

What is SPSL???????????????????????


----------



## good buddy

oh good! You didn't pick mine then! I'll take the little black and white sweetie that looks like a cow. Moo!! I love cow-puppies!
They are all very precious. Thank you for sharing! :becky:


----------



## Julie

How very cute!What a great looking group of babies!Congrats! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## ama0722

Ryan,
It is a private club... we invited you and you ditched us! We might find a way to let you become part at a later time, it is now up to the youngest forum member!

Amanda


----------



## Lilly's mom

Leeann said:


> See Maryam Amanda and Lina NEED us, we found this litter first.
> 
> I already have one picked, the one that is almost at the point of the heart with the black face


The brown one with a black face is all mine. Now to convince my DH.


----------



## maryam187

OK, mine is the far right one, I love it! Is it a boy, please??? Diane, you need to give me that puppy, I just noticed that they were born on my BDAY!!! Please, can I have it, pleasepleaseplease??? Pablo is a Virgo like my DH and the little one will be a Scorpio like me, doesn't that sound like a perfect combo to you???


----------



## Missy

ok- if we are picking- I want one of the two middle ones- the dark brindle with the white diamond on the forhead, or the one next to them- the sable with the dark face. I need a girl though. are they girls?


----------



## Lina

HOW CUTE!!! I love the heart shaped photo!

It seems that the SPSL has its first mission coming up! :spy:

And we're growing in numbers thanks to all the wonderful puppy pics getting posted!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh, such gorgeous pups! I love their coloring. Congratulations!


----------



## windfallhavs

Thank you everyone! I am glad that you are enjoying the pictures, and I have to tell you that you guys sure do put a smile on my face with your responses! LOL

In that first photo, from left to right, puppies are girl, boy, girl, boy, boy, girl. I will be sure to keep updating this thread on a regular basis....it will be fun to watch them grow and see what color they end up being! Hey...where the heck is Kara....I thought for sure she would be one of the first ones on here! LOL


----------



## Jane

Diane,

That is one of the most beautiful litter photos I've ever seen! Wow, those colors!! They are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Thumper

OHH Darn! I missed this last night?! 

Diane, :whoo:they are GORGEOUS! I love, LOVE LOVE the heart shaped picture!!! How appropriate  What lovely colors! I know Sables change alot and I was looking and how Allie has changed and WOW! She's just stunning in every shade of brindle! So unique! I love your dogs, you know that  Now, I'll have to go back and figure the girlies from the boysies! 

AND.....I will have to monitor this thread to keep the puppy snatchers away! POOF...be GONE! :fencing:

Do they have names yet? 

Can I come move in??????? ound:

Last night, I was tied up helping my stepdaughters make Christmas stockings and teaching them to sew and put on sequins... I just woke up and they were already down here working on them and sewing! lol, Cute!

Oh, Diane...I am going to make a Buttercup block for the quilt (if you don't mind!) Of course, it won't be as pretty as Butter! She was a Valentine's Day baby, right? Just like my son 

I'm so excited! This is fueling the MHS big time!!!!! LOL

Kara


----------



## Judy A

gorgeous is right....I love the colors as well. Congrats


----------



## Laurief

Diane, what a lucky girl you are!! They are just beautiful!! Are you getting much sleep?


----------



## Suuske747

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy

Ok now that I know their sexes--- I really, really want the girl the third one in from the left. the brindle one with the little white diamond I think I would name her Magnolia - maggie for short. This litter is really killing me--- Ohhhhh how I want a little girl!!!


----------



## Thumper

Brindles are SO PRETTY!!!!! They are all brindle and sable, right? I know some people's computer monitors make colors look different sometimes..

I had to come back online and look at them again!!!!!!!!!  lol......

Ahh..now back to sewing class! Just think of all the fun pictures you can do! You can put them in those little tiny Christmas stockings!  
Yeah, so..I guess should be booking my ticket to Chicago and break it to my family that I'll be spending the next few months at Diane's as the "Nanny"! ound:

Kara


----------



## Judy A

I keep going back and looking at them too....I have MHS so bad.......these pups would be ready at a good time for me....hmmmmm


----------



## Gableshavs

:baby:You guys have fuelled my MHS so much. I need to visit my breeder/mentor/friend and get a puppy fix this weekend. She has two 6 month olds out of Mari's brother and I'm in love with Mia, her girl. 

Oh my those colors of your litter are just beautiful. I can't wait to see them when they open their eyes. Beautiful puppies, completely adorable. 

Paula, 
joining the group with MHS


----------



## Lynn

Diane,

I was just thinking how lucky you were to have all those cute, sweet loving babies. Could we get a picture with the Mom and babies together?

I have taken care of my MHS, for a while....two of them keep me *very busy!!*....but I love the pictures!


----------



## Carol

Can that be my treat?


----------



## Thumper

Oh, Carol..I'm so jealous you are SO close! LOL

Ahem! If I was anywhere near Diane...I'd be thinking of excuses to come over! LOL.....Ya know, showing up with a cup and asking for Sugar! ound: And then I'd drop off a pie for Thanksgiving!!!!! ound: And then I would come over with more gifts! haha.....Any excuse to see those pups! hehe. And Diane, of course! 

Mommy is a BEAUTY, Lynn! 

Kara


----------



## Leslie

Diane,

That's one gorgeous litter. Congratulations!


----------



## KristinFusco

Wow great color diversity!

They are all gorgeous, how can I choose just one 

~Kristin


----------



## dboudreau

Beautiful pups. Thanks for feeding the addiction.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Diane, what a gorgeous litter of babies!! They are all my fav colors too! I'm sure they are all spoken for as usual.....wish I could just have a "samantha moment" and come get some cuddles & kisses! Keep us posted with pics!:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Diane,

Congratulations!! I like Boy #1, he looks like a Brindle color! Very nice looking bunch of babies ~ it'll be fun to watch them grow up!


----------



## Kathy

Diane,
they are so beautiful! Are the dark one's black, as they almost look like they could be a mahogany color. Congrats.


----------



## Lilly's mom

Puppy no 4 is a boy and I want him so bad. Do I dare file out the application? I BEST PRAY ABOUT IT FIRST.


----------



## irnfit

Katrina, maybe we should all pray with you :decision: :biggrin1: You know who we're pulling for. We love puppy pictures.


----------



## ama0722

Katrina,
You definitely need to fill out the application.. hurry up if you wait, you never know who might snatch him up 

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter

:jaw:

Where exactly do you live?? [getting black ski mask on...]


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

They're beautiful. Will we get to see weekly photos, please?

All you folks with litters should be sending weekly pic updates for those of us who have to get our puppy breath fix vicariously through this forum. :hurt:

Wanda


----------



## Lina

Wanda, I love that new avatar pic of Pepper. He has really grown! Wow... what a handsome boy!


----------



## JASHavanese

Awwwwwwwwwwww they're little dolls!


----------



## Thumper

Yes, Diane...weekly photos! 

:whoo:


----------



## Missy

yes Diane... Daily photos please.


----------



## Thumper

Missy said:


> yes Diane... Daily photos please.


LOL! Missy!!!!!! ound: Daily?

Like I said, Diane is LUCKY that I am SOOOO far away. I'd be showing up at her door every morning with Starbucks!!!!!! haha.

Kara


----------



## Carol

Kara, you can sneak here to my house and we can drive out and catch Diane by suprise! I'll do the distracting - you get the puppies!!! Plenty for both of us!!!! I'll bake the pies, you bring the Starbucks. If that doesn't work, we'll break out the martinis! I think that Gertie needs a hav playmate. Another little girl. Those fresh older brothers of hers are just no fun! They never want to play dress-up or stand pretty or anything! She told me that she wants a sister! SOOO - let's go!


----------



## Thumper

Carol said:


> Kara, you can sneak here to my house and we can drive out and catch Diane by suprise! I'll do the distracting - you get the puppies!!! Plenty for both of us!!!! I'll bake the pies, you bring the Starbucks. If that doesn't work, we'll break out the martinis! I think that Gertie needs a hav playmate. Another little girl. Those fresh older brothers of hers are just no fun! They never want to play dress-up or stand pretty or anything! She told me that she wants a sister! SOOO - let's go!


WOOOO HOOO!!!! I have a partner in CRIME!!!!!!!!!!:whoo: LOL! Let's grab a couple lil' girls and GREAT idea getting Diane sauced on Martini's first!!! ound: She'll never know where the girls went! haha!!! I'm thinkin' Gucci needs a sister too 

Oh...and incase anyone is wonder Carol (with Gertie) is *NOT* "Mean girl-Carol" that is posting ugliness on that other forum, that is username:Magic Lady (if you have read that other thread!). So nobody confuse Hav-Carol with the other one. 

Kara


----------



## Carol

Sounds like a plan to me! And thanks for covering my back. I don't know who the mean girl Carol is but I'm glad you clarified that I'm not her!


----------



## Missy

Oh good Carol and Kara, there is one more girl left- can I join the caper? :spy: The boys really need a good furry woman in their lives. I can bring the olives for the martinis.


----------



## Laurief

I am insulted that I was left out of this caper - lol - you guys know that I am the martini queen & a good puppy snatcher!! I am always up for a snatching, I got the stuffed olives, I got the vodka & vermouth, and a thousand recipes for good martinis, I got the car, the hoods, the ski masks - can I come?? I will even wait for the 2nd snatching for my puppy!


----------



## Missy

Laurie, if they let me in- I say sure- the more the merrier, and I believe you to be an expert puppy snatcher--- but hands off the last girl--- she is mine!


----------



## Laurief

Ok Missy - I can wait for the next litter- I promise!!


----------



## pizno

It's good to know we all think the same way..........we see the photo and shamelessly covet them ALL! I one of the two with the white stripe down the face. But I'm not picky, I'll take either one! What a photo. Please keep posting!

Carol


----------



## Thumper

Laurie, Missy and a second Carol are IN on the fun, ehh? LOL......Oh..Diane is going to come and LAUGH at our ***sleezy*** plot!!ound:

I like that Laurie is SOOO well prepared. Here I was thinking I could just schmooze and sweet-talk Diane with Starbucks...like and experienced Car Salesman, Or..forum member named ****...LOL! 

I'm sooo bad. I like the Martini idea!  Although..showing up in ski caps might be a tad "suspicious"!

Kara


----------



## Beamer

Laurie,
Dont worry, you can join my splinter group! Although it has no official name yet, I can absolutly make promises of many puppy snatchings in the near future!


----------



## Carol

Laurie, Are they blue cheese stuffed olives?!!? Come on out and let's go! Come on Missy - you too! One of us will just have to snatch Buttercup- she's beyond delicious!
Diane is going to love our idea - at least about the martinis!


----------



## Havtahava

Ryan, you're a hoot!


----------



## ama0722

Ryan,
That is it, go in and confuse them- they will think you aren't a puppy snatcher and WAM, get me that first one!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Buttercup and Alley! and Brutus too! Alley will still be nursing- so we best take her. LOL. 

Diane, see what your gorgeous dogs have done to us? LOL


----------



## pizno

I so totally go for the martini idea. Now that I know I have a CO-CAROL, we have double the CAROL POWER, and we're both in the midwest! Way to distribute that genetic pool to the center of the country, don't you think, Chicago Carol?

Wisconsin Carol (aka Pizno - don't ask)


----------



## Carol

Wisconsin Carol - I was jerseygirl when I first came on here - don't ask! I'll settle for Chicago Carol or Gertie's mom! Wisconsin is just a hop, skip and a jump from here. Where are you in Wisconsin?


----------



## Thumper

Carol said:


> Laurie, Are they blue cheese stuffed olives?!!? Come on out and let's go! Come on Missy - you too! One of us will just have to snatch Buttercup- she's beyond delicious!
> Diane is going to love our idea - at least about the martinis!


Carol...

I have been BEGGING Diane for Buttercup since she was a puppy!!!!!! LOL I think I'd hang myself if Diane gave her to anyone but ME!!!! LOL Buttercup has a whole fan club here in Virginia Beach, I am about to put her picture in my wallet and start showing her with Gucci's picture! hahaha.

Kara


----------



## Leeann

It's the quite ones you have to watch out for....


----------



## Carol

That is too cute Kara! I first saw Buttercup at a show when she was about 4 months old. She was beautiful then and absolutely stunning now.


----------



## Laurief

Are you guys kidding, I got Blue Cheese stuffed olive, Feta olives, garlic stuffed olives and the best of the best - almond stuffed olives!!! This way we can get the human mommys drunk, & snatch the pups, but I dont want the furry mommies to be upset so I think we should bring them along. What do you think???


----------



## Thumper

ound:ound:ound:

Yep! Wouldn't wanna leave anyone behind!!!!! haha.

Kara


----------



## Lina

Ryan, I love your signature! Way to confuse the unsuspecting!


----------



## Carol

Ok, I'm up for bringing the mommies too. I just don't want to be the one to be left behind passed out after too many martinis with Laurie's stuffed olives! I'd have a lot of 'splaining' to do to Diane!


----------



## Pamela-SB

OMG..they are soooo cute. Especially the pic in the shape of a heart


----------



## good buddy

Thumperlove said:


> Although..showing up in ski caps might be a tad "suspicious"!
> 
> Kara


What? no ski masks? What is the world coming too? I must be getting old LOL! Starbucks?? Stuffed olives?? Gee Whiz, puppy snatching nowadays sure isn't like it was in the good ole days! :spy:


----------



## Lina

Christy, that's why you need to join the SPSL and learn all the new tricks of the trade, including using Bailey's K9 Jerky to lure puppies into your car!


----------



## abuelashavanese

What a beautiful bunch of Havies you have.... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## good buddy

Lina said:


> Christy, that's why you need to join the SPSL and learn all the new tricks of the trade, including using Bailey's K9 Jerky to lure puppies into your car!


I guess your right!! I need to learn all about the new high-tech puppy snatching techniques!! :spy:


----------



## marjrc

I'm not sure if I posted in this thread or not, but I did want to make sure you know just how much I loooooooooooooooovvvvvve those pictures! Oh my! They are precious, sweet darlings!!! 

More pics please!


----------



## Thumper

I think Diane is either scared of us :spy: or laughing hysterically at us? ound:

More more more! hehe.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

I'm pretty sure she's just spending a good chunk of her time giving them a lot of loving and sucking up all of that puppy sweetness. If you click on that second picture, you can see that they are piled up on someone's legs. I saw that today and had to 'aaaaahhhhhhh' with my daughter over them. Sweet!


----------



## Carol

I don't know Kimberly! I think she's scared of us!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## windfallhavs

LOL! I'm not scared...I'm busily puppy-proofing my house...from all the wanna-be puppy snatchers that are planning to overrun me! 

You guys really crack me up....except that for some reason, I really CAN see Kara coming out here with her Mission:Impossible getup on, hanging from a wire in the ceiling waiting for me to turn my back so she can snatch Buttercup and whoever else she can get her hands on! LOL

Seriously, thank you for all the nice compliments on the puppies, I will take more pictures this weekend and post them on the thread. They are so fat and sassy, it is hard to believe how much these guys have grown in only a week! I am hoping their eyes will be open for the next set of photos.


----------



## Thumper

ound:ound:

I just spit coffee all over myself, laptop and Gucci (lukewarm) But boy did she give me a dirty a look and turn around to protect her tail!!!!! haha.

ME??? :bounce::bounce::angel::angel: :evil::evil:

Har-har! I wish I could deny it!!!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## Carol

Drats Kara! Foiled again!


----------



## Missy

Diane, I am so excited to see all the fat and sassy puppies (especially little magnolia LOL- be still MHS- 3rd puppy? husband? hmmm tough choice)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Lina said:


> Wanda, I love that new avatar pic of Pepper. He has really grown! Wow... what a handsome boy!


Wow - thank you! He's filled out quite a bit and his coat is finally growing in from the puppy cut.

Wanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Diane,

Any new photos of this adorable crew? I'll bet they've grown quite a bit in the last week! :boink:

Wanda


----------



## Thumper

hehe Wanda!

My thoughts EXACTLY! 

Kara


----------



## Missy

me too Diane. I keep checking.


----------



## windfallhavs

Pics will be coming SOON! We have eyes opening and peeping at the world....so it is just about time to take more pictures!


----------



## Missy

ohhhhhhhhh. yeeeeeeeeeah. weeeeeee. I cant wait.


----------



## Thumper

OHHhhhhh...Peeping eyes????  That's exciting! 

There is nothign better than watching them discover the world! :kiss: 

Can't wait!

Kara


----------



## Judy A

Can't wait to see them, Diane.....I want, I want, I want!!


----------



## good buddy

Just checking for new pictures...


----------



## Lina

Where are these peeking eyes? I want to see!!!


----------



## luchetel

Oh my! THey are so so beautiful. I'll take them all!


----------



## Thumper

Christy, I love your new picture of Rufus! :kiss: He's so handsome!!  

Kara


----------



## casperkeep

Ok I want to join in on the puppy snatching as well....I can be picked up on the way.....Jillee needs a little brother.....between Kara and I we could dress up the puppies and no one will ever no what is goin on.......what do you think Kara????:biggrin1: Your litter is very very cute!!!!! I would take any of them!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Missy

Diane, you are killing us with anticipation. I can't wait.


----------



## windfallhavs

I know...I am just letting the anticipation build. The shameless way I torture you guys! HAHA!!

Just waiting for the last puppy's eyes to open completely and I will have pics!


----------



## Thumper

ACK!!!!! ound: I saw your name and thought for sure I'd be the first to see 'new' pictures! LOL Drats...my crummy Monday continues. haha

One last eye?  heehe. Too cute.

Cant' ya hold some chicken in front of the pup or something? Maybe dangle a liver? or cheese? Won't that help open their eyes? ound:

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Kara, you're a hoot!!!!! ound: I almost spit out my water, reading about you dangling "Mission Impossible" style over Buttercup to snatch her away! Oh my!!! LMBO ound:

O.k........... pictures please!? :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

LOL, Marj!ound: I don't think Diane trusts me to come visit the pups and not leave with a few...all...and Buttercup, Of course!  I'm just throwing the dangling liver idea out THERE to get those last few eyeballs open  hehe.

Kara


----------



## Missy

Diane, we will settle for 10 open eyes and 2 closed!!! I bet it is my little Magnolia holding out...


----------



## Thumper

casperkeep said:


> Ok I want to join in on the puppy snatching as well....I can be picked up on the way.....Jillee needs a little brother.....between Kara and I we could dress up the puppies and no one will ever no what is goin on.......what do you think Kara????:biggrin1: Your litter is very very cute!!!!! I would take any of them!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


LOL! Megan you are too cute. ound: I bet Jillee has a wardrobe that any divadog would be envious of! 

Kara


----------



## Missy

Diane, where are all those bright eyes puppies??? you promised!


----------



## windfallhavs

I know, I know! I am so bad....I have been so busy getting ready for Eukanuba that I haven't had a chance! We are DEFINITELY taking pictures on Monday.....three week photos will be posted, I promise!!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, which one is Magnolia?

Diane, have a great trip. Between puppies, Thanksgiving and Eukanuba, I don't know how you are holding your head up high enough to see your monitor. Good luck to Brutus!


----------



## Judy A

Yes, Diane, Good luck this weekend. I won't be making the trip to Kankakee....the weather sounds to ominous.....I really hope to see Havanese in a dog show someday. Can't wait to see the little ones....


----------



## Thumper

Diane,

We are definately routing for you at Euka! Brutus is just breathtaking and I know he'll do great  I know how busy this time of year can be, so family first! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, Magnolia is the name I have given to my fantasy puppy I have chosen for my own out of this litter-- IF-- I were to get a third, which, my husband, my allergist, and my bank account would certainly have issue with it. And Diane does have a waiting list. (phewww) But my fantasy little girl "Magnolia" is the third brindle from the left with the white diamond on her head. I really do need a girl around the house.


----------



## DanielBMe

Nothing like a row of new born puppies to make the heart go all warm and fuzzy. I just got Brando 2 weeks ago and seeing those pics makes me want to grab another lol


----------



## Missy

Diane, good luck this weekend!!!


----------



## Paige

Good Luck Diane, your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy said:


> Kimberly, Magnolia is the name I have given to my fantasy puppy I have chosen for my own out of this litter-- IF-- I were to get a third, which, my husband, my allergist, and my bank account would certainly have issue with it. And Diane does have a waiting list. (phewww) But my fantasy little girl "Magnolia" is the third brindle from the left with the white diamond on her head. I really do need a girl around the house.


Oh cool! Diane hasn't given them names, has she? I'll have to think of her as Magnolia as we watch them grow. That white diamond marking does look like she will have a beautiful face as her hair grows.


----------



## Lilly's mom

*Where oh where are those new pictures? I need to see pictures of my Armani*.


----------



## Havtahava

She's probably on her way back from Eukanuba.

Katrina, which one is Armani? Now I know which one is Magnolia... No point in breeders naming pups around here, is there? Ha ha! Both of those nicknames are cute!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Havtahava said:


> She's probably on her way back from Eukanuba.
> 
> Katrina, which one is Armani? Now I know which one is Magnolia... No point in breeders naming pups around here, is there? Ha ha! Both of those nicknames are cute!


The brown one with the black face.


----------



## Missy

Diane, how did it go at Eukanuba? I know you have been incredibly busy and all... but I really need a puppy fix!!!! these little ones must be so cute now!!!


----------



## Thumper

Come on' people....

We all the know the names of these puppies:

Kara's little boy #1,
Kara's little boy #2
Kara's little boy #3
Kara's little girl #1
Kara's little girl #2
Kara's little girl #3

(I'm still working on names for them all! hehe)

Yep....I'll just take the whole litter. Diane, what do you want your brand new Mercedes loaded with? Satellite radio? Heated seats?

Bribery!! ahhh..hahaha...



Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Oh funny Kara. I was just coming back to see if anyone else had named the other pups! I guess that answers that!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Thumperlove said:


> Come on' people....
> 
> We all the know the names of these puppies:
> 
> Kara's little boy #1,
> Kara's little boy #2
> Kara's little boy #3
> Kara's little girl #1
> Kara's little girl #2
> Kara's little girl #3
> 
> (I'm still working on names for them all! hehe)
> 
> Yep....I'll just take the whole litter. Diane, what do you want your brand new Mercedes loaded with? Satellite radio? Heated seats?
> 
> Bribery!! ahhh..hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> Kara


*Oh no you don't Armani is ALL mine. BUT he can be a gift from you and Gucci to me and Lilly. Thank you*


----------



## Thumper

LOL! ound:ound:
Bribery is not beneath me! hehe.  But, tis' the season to 'give' right? ugh. What a moral dilemma! lol

Kara


----------



## Missy

Names, did someone say names? this is by no means official but since I was the first to name little Maggie, and Magnolia is such a southern symbol- I thought I would throw out a southern name theme. But then again Diane is from Illinois so I will also throw out a tree theme. Of course- she has probably already named them as it should be ... But have I told you guys- I love the name game. 

Southern theme
from left to right- girl, boy, girl, boy, boy, girl

Dixie
Bubba
Magnolia
Armani (katrina already named him) 
Rhett
Scarlett


and again with trees

Azalea
Oak (white oak is the state tree of Illinois
Magnolia of course
Armani
Dogwood
Maple 

Oh boy am I crazy!!!!


----------



## Leeann

Kara I'll take Boy #2 and seeing how Missy is so good at this game she going to pick the name :biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa

tick...tock....tick...tock...tick...tock....tick...tock...

it's getting dark here...Monday's almost over......nothing worse than a picture hungy Havaneseforum crowd.....



windfallhavs said:


> I know, I know! I am so bad....I have been so busy getting ready for Eukanuba that I haven't had a chance! We are DEFINITELY taking pictures on Monday.....three week photos will be posted, I promise!!!!


----------



## Thumper

I wonder if they are named?  Diane! If it isn't bad enough we nag you incessantly for pictures, now we want names! LOL! I hope this doesn't deter you from posting future litters!  hehe. 

Cute themes, Missy! You've really thought this out, haven't you? 

Oh,and you can throw a few pics of Buttercup, Brutus and Ally on here too! 

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom

Leeann said:


> Kara I'll take Boy #2 and seeing how Missy is so good at this game she going to pick the name :biggrin1:


So sorry to disappoint you but I believe that one is Armani the brown pup with the black face


----------



## Leeann

Katrina Shhhh you dont want Kara catching on, if she thinks we both want the same pup she will be more than willing to give up just one, after she steals them from Diane. Then when she is not looking I'm stealing girl #1 & #2, me and Missy's boys need a sister.


----------



## Missy

Yes Diane, we want to see pictures of Buttercup, Alley and Brutus too !!!--- sorry for naming the pups- I just couldn't help myself. But I won't be offended at all if when you post pictures of them they have different names. Gee, I believe I may be nagging. oops.


----------



## Melissa Miller

Um.... HOW did I miss this thread? WHERE have I been? Diane has not posted new photos of the puppies because they are all at my house. Yes its true, while you were all forming your club, I really went and snatched them. 

And yall keep your hands OFF of Alley! She is little girl Stogie. She looked JUST LIKE HIM as a puppy. I claimed her long ago! Yall can see her on Dianes website. 

Maybe Diane will send pics if she is home from Euk. I cant wait to see new ones. Oh wait, I have to take pics and send them to her since I have all the puppies, thats it...


----------



## luchetel

Hey all-lets be fair about this. I only have one at home. My MHS is out of control- I have taken to looking for a hav on the petfinder website. But these pups are stealing my heart- I'll take any one of them- as a matter of fact, I would take all of them!
Oh what beautiful markings on them all!
I will dream of them tonight!


----------



## Thumper

Ahahaha!

Oh, my....I'm thinkin' these pups are pretty popular! Oh vey! Diane, remember my loaded new Mercedes offer.  ound: Diamonds? Trip to the British Virgin Islands? :hug:Umm...Yah. :biggrin1:

Alley DOES look like Stogie's puppy pictures! Wowee! Is Stogie a brindle? He's such a stud.

Kara


----------



## Missy

uh oh Kara, we've really scared Diane away now!!! Now she'll never post pictures. I never should have indulged my out of control Name Game compulsion!!! and that loaded Mercedes- way over the top!


----------



## Thumper

LOL! I doubt we scared her away, she'll probably laugh! ound: I have yet to tell my husband I'm woo-ing Diane with lavish gifts. lol, Who needs retirement $ when you could have puppies, right? haha.

Kara


----------



## Lilly's mom

Leeann said:


> Katrina Shhhh you dont want Kara catching on, if she thinks we both want the same pup she will be more than willing to give up just one, after she steals them from Diane. Then when she is not looking I'm stealing girl #1 & #2, me and Missy's boys need a sister.


O.K.


----------



## CinnCinn

How did I miss this from WEEKS ago?! What beautiful puppies!! Oh my Oh my. MHS is a powerful powerful syndrome. Wouldn't a red Hav compliment Rocky & Rudy?


----------



## Havtahava

Darn. I saw this topic was bumped and was hoping to see some open-eyed puppies.


----------



## Missy

Diane, PLEASE!!!!! PRETTY PLEASE!!!


----------



## Thumper

:hail::wave:hoto:


----------



## Leeann

Kara maybe she's waiting for one of those gifts to show up.


----------



## Thumper

Oh! haha! 

Maybe you are right?  I've been so busy decorating the house for the holidays I haven't had a chance to work on the bribery yet. I'll have to get right on that in the mornin'.  

Gucci doesn't know WHAT to think of the tree (decorated). Putting up the tree is supposed to be a "family" event, right? Well, not in this house. All my kids had an excuse NOT to help, nor did my husband want to help!

Even Miss Gucci DITCHED me to go take a nap with daddy! How's that for a conspiracy? lol

Kara


----------



## windfallhavs

Ok...I guess I kept you all in anticipation long enough! Here are photos of the girls at 4 weeks!


----------



## windfallhavs

Here are the boys!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh my, they are adorable. I can't even pick a favorite as they are all so cute!!


----------



## Missy

oh my! oh my! oh my! oh my! oh my! worth the wait. they are just perfect. their markings are so perfect. Look at my little Magnolia! is she precious or what? they all are. Are the black and white ones really black or are they brindle as well?


----------



## Lilly's mom

My Armani is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E! I simple can not wait until the fluffy puppy stage.


----------



## Paige

They are all adorable!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Ohhhh...so adorable!! They are all so darling! My pick is the first girl! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Guest

TOOOO CUTE!! I would want to keep them all!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Oh good gracious - look at those adorable little munchkins! Diane, I can see that you are definitely going to have your hands full now that they are probably getting around quite well. Nevermind the fact that most of them have faces that just scream, "How can you do anything but stare at us and smile???" 

Thanks for the new pictures. They are so cute!


----------



## kgiese

Oh how precious are these! I love the white markings around the eyes. I'll take boy #1!!!

Karen


----------



## ama0722

I am going to go with the last boy. I love the ring around the collar and the little white tip on the tail! Thanks for sharing and I am sure Kimberly can give you instructions so we can have a puppy cam!!!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller

Ill take the black and white girl please.


----------



## Lilly's mom

kgiese said:


> Oh how precious are these! I love the white markings around the eyes. I'll take boy #1!!!
> 
> Karen


:nono: That is Armani. Lilly wants him.


----------



## windfallhavs

LOL! You guys crack me up! Here is a group shot of everyone crashed out. They are all shades of brindle and sable. The little black and white girl in the foreground is my Noah/Lacey puppy, since she was the only puppy in her litter I have her in with the rest of the crew.


----------



## Thumper

Diane! :kiss: They are EVEN cuter! How is that possible? **drooling**. I think I'm drawn to Girl #3 and Boy #3. Do they have official names yet?  Precious! Just precious! Keep the pictures coming...we all have puppy fever so bad lately! heh.

Kara


----------



## Judy A

girl number three here.....they are precious, Diane..


----------



## pjewel

They are soooo cute. Girl 1 and boy 1 are mine.


----------



## pjewel

I just took another look. You can add girl 3.


----------



## anneks

I call dibs on girl #2! They are all so beautiful. You are very lucky!


----------



## Lilly's mom

pjewel said:


> They are soooo cute. Girl 1 and boy 1 are mine.


:nono: Boy no1 is our Armani. Lilly says he MUST come live with us.


----------



## Lina

Oh they are so so so so so CUTE! I think I am in love. Can I have one (or two or three or...)?


----------



## ama0722

I will go for the boy but I love the markings on that black and white girl... Okay I pick her!!! Does she have spunk to do agility?

Amanda


----------



## Carol

Absolutely beautiful Diane! Great job!


----------



## Missy

Thumperlove said:


> Diane! :kiss: They are EVEN cuter! How is that possible? **drooling**. I think I'm drawn to Girl #3 and Boy #3. Do they have official names yet?  Precious! Just precious! Keep the pictures coming...we all have puppy fever so bad lately! heh.
> 
> Kara


Hands off Kara!! girl number 3 is my "maggie magnolia" and she is not red- so all your prior claims don't count. LOL---


----------



## Thumper

LOL! I thought you staked a claim on #1?!? hehe. I'm not picky, I want them all 

Kara


----------



## good buddy

oh poor little black and white girl! A lonely one and only. I call dibs! She needs some extra lovin! :hug:


----------



## marjrc

ADORABLE!!!! Oh my goodness, they are stinking cute!!!!!


----------



## Missy

*SIX WEEK PICTURES PLEASE!!!!*

Hi Diane, I know Christmas is in two days and all-- But I bet these guys and gals are just fluffy and adorable now! What a Christmas Present to all your forum friends (spsl's and CDL's) if you were to post new pictures!....Pretty Please with a cherry on top?


----------



## Thumper

Umm..

*YES! JUST A FRIENDLY NEIGHBORHOOD REMINDER*!!!!! 

I know you'll have the camera out on Christmas day and all, so...be sure to snap a few of the babies!

I asked my husband for one for Christmas, but I got the "blah blah blah...not yet" from him. ack! :frusty:

*sigh*

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Oh yes, Diane. You'll need to let some of your Christmas preparations slide so we can get some updated photos of the pups. I'm sure they are quite the handful with a 6-week birthday tomorrow. 

If you don't get around to it tomorrow, have a great time with your brood!


----------



## windfallhavs

I will have some action photos for everyone very soon! My sister is here with her Nikon and we have been snapping shots...I'm sure we will be taking more between today and tomorrow, so expect new photos in the next few days!

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## Missy

Oh YEAH!!!! can't wait. have a great Holiday.


----------



## windfallhavs

Just got the photos....I hope you enjoy the pics!! These are the pups at 6 weeks.


----------



## windfallhavs

A few more!


----------



## Laurief

Oh my, I am in heaven looking at these pictures!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh my, they have changed so much Diane! They are all so stinkin' adorable. I love that photo of the cute little buggar biting on the denim! Hee hee!


----------



## Thumper

OOHHHH..

Be still my heart!

Where is the fainting smiley?????? SOOOO CUTE! I WANT ONE or two..or all! ack!

Kara


----------



## JanB

Oh, those are the CUTEST puppies!!!! How do you get anything done in a day, other than playing/cuddling those sweet things???

Those faces could make me forget all about waiting for a new addition to our family! What an adorable age! Great shots!!!


----------



## good buddy

You really have beautiful puppies! I love how you capture those huge puppy eyes! My favorite is the ribbon chewer.


----------



## Missy

I am trembling all over. I want them all too. I can't even tell which is my Maggie anymore. But today I am in love with mr/ ms, tongue. and mr/ms ribbon. Oh if only I could have a third!!!! I am utterly swooning. Good Job Alley and Diane.


----------



## Cheryl

Those are some darn cute puppies and they have changed so much!!!


----------



## jmortenson

*MHS*

Hi! I am owned by a year old Havanese male named Linus. We are getting another pup in a couple of weeks. I am new to this forum, and am wondering, does "MHS" stand for something like "Multiple Havanese Syndrome"? Because if it does, I have it for sure!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls

*Just beautiful*

Wow are these beautiful babies. What fun. Now are there any left or have the super puppy snatchers stolen them all?


----------



## pjewel

OMG, they're gorgeous. I'll take mr/ms tongue licker and the one below on the velvety fabric. They're sooooo cute. Of course they're all cute.


----------



## irnfit

They are beautiful. If I had to pick one, I don't think I could. These past few months have been he_ _ on my MHS.


----------



## Alexa

Oh...so, so cuuuuute.....I wouldn't get anything done either with puppies in the house, I'd be sitting with those cuties all day long and admire them and would probably never be able to give a single one up....

Alexa


----------



## Carol

Nothing less than absolute perfection! Great job!


----------



## JanB

jmortenson said:


> Hi! I am owned by a year old Havanese male named Linus. We are getting another pup in a couple of weeks. I am new to this forum, and am wondering, does "MHS" stand for something like "Multiple Havanese Syndrome"? Because if it does, I have it for sure!!!


Yes it does; it's rampant here and very contagious. Congratulations on your new puppy. We need more info and lots of pics so why don't you start a new thread or head over to Introduce Yourself in the coffee shop area and post there? :welcome:

I'm waiting to hear if any of these sweet gorgeous puppies are available???


----------



## ama0722

They are all stunning! I love the mixture of colors on each of them as well! Okay, I won't be picky just surprise me with two of them!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Amanda? you want two more now? what happened to one more? maybe that is why your DH is hesitant...LOL


----------



## irnfit

Linus is so cute. We need to see more pics, please! hoto:


----------



## Thumper

I keep coming back here to drool!

I sent the pictures to my husband this morning, hopefully......his wheels are churnin'! 

I just need some really good photo editing software on this laptop so I can write "KARA'S"..with a little arrow pointing, hehe...you think he'd get the hint? Or should I just book a trip to Chicago? 

Kara

PS. :welcome: Jmortenson and Linus! Cute name


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oh no! I'm feeling faint right now! Shame on you for stirring up my MHS! They are all so completely adorable! I am especially in love with the sables!:faint::faint:


----------



## Poornima

Wow! They are soooo cute! Love the coloring!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh gosh, they are all so cute! But I think my favorite is the one with the ribbon. But then again......how to choose?


----------



## Thumper

:whoo:
:whoo:
My ploy to soften my husband up on #2 is working! I emailed him the pictures, and he brought up the puppies in conversation last night!  hehe. He said the one in the 3rd picture was really cute, and the little brindle layin' down (I didn't send them in the same order as Diane posted them, SOOO... I'd have to look and see which one he's talking about) and was asking a bunch of q's about them, age, size, sex, etc.

Yayyee! I think he might be catching the MHS bug 

I just need to do the Amanda and print out puppy pictures and hang them all over the house and around his desk at the office! LOL

Kara


----------



## Missy

tee hee. you are a sly one miss Kara. I think the little brindle lying down is my "Maggie Magnolia" But since I am just fantasizing I would love for you, DH, and Gucci to adopt her. But only if you promise to take a road trip to Boston with them.


----------



## JanB

Kara, I did the same thing! Last night I showed DH pics of all the puppies on the forum right now and now it's not an "if", it's a "when"!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## Thumper

LOL! Jan! That's too funny  I keep getting these excuses from Hubby to "wait" til Gucci is not a puppy, etc. and every now and then he'll say "Gucci will get too jealous", but other times...he admits a playmate would be nice. I'm sure he'll let me get another one, he can't stand it when I pout! I haven't resorted to that yet, but its always the last option!  heh.

Missy, I'd love to take a road trip to Boston!  In fact, my DH went there last year and I weasled out of that particular business trip. He bought me a present at Chanel and carried the big black Chanel bag all over downtown and said he was "hit on" by every GAY man in Boston!!! ound:

Kara


----------



## Laurief

You guys have gotta get a little more aggressive!!! Now...
This worked twice for me ...
Find the pup YOU want. Name it - then send pics of the pup to him, 2 or 3 times a day. Oh wouldnt "name here" look so cute in that outfit we have. 

Oh wouldnt it be great to wake up to Gucci & "name"!!
I even emailed him a picture and typed out a song with the name in it!!
Then I would buzz him (we work together) and just say "puppy" and hang up.
Put a picture of the pup on the background of your computer, hang a pic on the frig door. Talk to your dog about how much fun it would be to have "name" living here to play with.

I got TWO puppies with this strategy!!!


----------



## ama0722

My ploy by asking Kathy for two, would mean if she just gave me one, I would be generous in letting her keep the other!

Okay, I tried doing Laurie's suggestion... I was PUPPY PUPPY PUPPY all the time. Then in order to take agility lessons ($$$) DH said I had to not mention puppies for the 2 weeks prior! I made it though  Lets just say my friends at work all know what a Havanese is now and what they look like at a few days old too!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> You guys have gotta get a little more aggressive!!! Now...
> This worked twice for me ...
> Find the pup YOU want. Name it - then send pics of the pup to him, 2 or 3 times a day. Oh wouldnt "name here" look so cute in that outfit we have.
> 
> Oh wouldnt it be great to wake up to Gucci & "name"!!
> I even emailed him a picture and typed out a song with the name in it!!
> Then I would buzz him (we work together) and just say "puppy" and hang up.
> Put a picture of the pup on the background of your computer, hang a pic on the frig door. Talk to your dog about how much fun it would be to have "name" living here to play with.
> 
> I got TWO puppies with this strategy!!!


Laurie,
LOL! I guess acting delusional *might* work, like pretending that the puppy was really MINE!!!! ound:

Although, I know the hook, line and sinker would be for me just to bust out in tears, **sob** like a baby.









Oh, and then wear my the same pajamas around for 2-3 days and act like I'm depressed. That always works too. lol........Gosh, don't I sound manipulative?

Amanda, have you tried the 'depressed' act? 

Kara


----------



## Laurief

I didnt want to sound pathetic but the depressed mood also helped


----------



## Thumper

Laurief said:


> I didnt want to sound pathetic but the depressed mood also helped


Acting *pathetic* is not beneath me! ound:

You just have to get the act down, no shower, same clothes, no make up, don't 'brush your hair...just teeth, hands and face, because...well, that's really gross not to!  hah.

And just have that "about to break into tears" look on your face. Works *every* time. 

Kara


----------



## Missy

you ladies are too funny. I guess I was lucky- It was DH who suggested number 2-- all he had to do was plant that little idea and I started "producing." 
I got depressed "After" Cash came- almost wanted to send him back. But DH wouldn't hear of it. And of course I am delighted we did not. 

I just wish I had been wiser to the ways of the forum back then- I didn't know about pm's and contacting the breeders on the forum about their babies... oh well. In 15 years when I am looking for a new pup I will know where to come.


----------



## juliav

How could I have missed the updates!!!!
The puppies ar just precious, love those sables and brindles!!!


----------



## Jane

We got Scout when I asked my hubby if we could just "try him out" for a little weekend playdate. My breeder was in town for a local show and she said we could have him over for a socialization outing. He was just so cute...but of course, if it had been a disaster, we would have just returned him to her before she left the showgrounds, but he was a keeper. 

When he eats poo though, we joke that we're still "trying" him out, LOL! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Ohhh!

Good idea, Jane!

Can I "try the pups out", Diane? ound:

hehe.

Kara


----------



## JanB

Kara, don't you have a DD about to leave for college???? That works! After our youngest left for college and our Sheltie died I could have asked for anything and gotten it, lol!! He "knew" I'd get seriously depressed if I didn't have a companion!

Laurie, too funny!!! It worked twice??? LOL!! I think your DH loves you a lot 

Missy, "post-partum depression"? Cash is adorable! I feel so lucky that I stumbled across this forum when obsessively googling havanese before we got Tessa 

Jane, "trying out", now that's a smart strategy - who could send a puppy back???

The cuteness of these puppies puppies helps convince even the hardest of hearts even though they are all spoken for!


----------



## Cheryl

I am thinking that some of you have a real slow hubby. My 2 are only 1o weeks apart because I know how to play the MHS game. 

Here is how it is played:
1. If we got a second dog what would you name it?
2. I know you were disappointed that our Hav didn't want to go with you on your errand, because he/she had already decided to go with me. It's too bad our Hav can't devide himself/herself in half because I know your errand would have been fun for our Hav. 
3. I am thinking that our Hav would be your soul mate if only he/she had this personality trait/color, etc.

Then:
OMG, I can't believe it, but there is this Hav online with just the personality trait and colors you wanted. When I showed the picture to our Hav, he/she got so excited. He/she looks just like "the name you picked." 

Have fun, do not pass go, and do not collect $200 until you have the next puppy!


----------



## jmortenson

Hi, all! I am not really sure how to use this forum, but I can tell that you are all as crazy about these silly dogs as I am! We have a year old Havanese named Linus. His breeder named him that because he used to drag a blanket around when he was a tiny puppy! We received him last February 13th.. and in a week or so, we are scoring another little boy! We haven't picked him out yet. He is from a litter of six males! We get to go on the 2nd to pick him out. He was born on January 22nd. Anyway, I am going to figure this forum stuff out so that I can send more pics and all.


----------



## Cheryl

j--welcome to the forum. If we knew your fist name it would be easier to address you. Linus is a cutie and I love the name. I am excited about your #2. Is he coming from the same breeder? 1/2 is just around the corner. Jave you picked out any names for him.? 

You are doing great with having a picture in your avatar. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## juliav

Welcome to the forum J and Linus. :wave:

Linus is a cutie and we'd love to see more pics of him. Congratulation on your second Hav, they are addictive that's for sure!!!


----------



## jmortenson

Hi Cheryl! My first name is Jenny. The picture of Linus on my havatar is of a very dirty dog! I do have better ones, but for some reason, I think that this picture shows his "true colors"!! Anyway, I think the new puppy is going to be "Elliot".


----------



## JanB

Jenny, :welcome: Linus sure is cute and congrats on #2!!


P.S. Cheryl, even though my DH has already agreed to #2, just to ensure he doesn't change his mind I found a book at the library today extolling the virtues and advantages for your dog to having dog #2. I'm going to make sure he reads these passages. So how could he say no to his little princess to something she NEEDS?? lol!


----------



## Thumper

Oh, Jan...

What's the name of the book! I need that.

Last night, I was reading my "Switching to a Mac" and "Leopard for dummies" book, how's that for a 'hint'??? haha.

Kara


----------



## California Star

They are all so gorgeous Diane!! congratulations!!


----------



## luv3havs

Seriously ladies,
I truly believe having 2 dogs is only fair to the dogs.

They need to be dogs ,have doggie companions, etc.
Joh Katz the writer, "Dog Year", "Bedlam Farm:, etc. highly recommends 2 dogs as does Dr. Fox who writes the dog column in the Washington Post.
Now, go try that on your husbands!! lol
See if it works.

When we first got a 2nd dog, (Schnoodle)our older dog Kelly, hated it. I don't think we were actually being fair to Kelly, because she was a senior dog. She did get used to Magee. Our beloved Kelly, Golden/Airdale, mutt mix, died the next year.
That left us with Magee, the Schnoodle who technically belongs to my daughter, who can't take him with her where she lives.
That's when I got smart and discovered Havanese. Chico arrived and he and Magee were great buddies. Then came Cali, who my dh and I dearly love. So now the dynamic changed and the 2 Havs stick together and Magee is out in left field. Wish my daughter could take him because --you guessed it-I'd get a 3rd Hav. I figure if I have to have 3 dogs, at least let them be Havs.

Sad to say, although we are really good to Magee, he is just not our kind of dog. He's a little too independent and stubborn (schnauzer). We are older and don't want to deal with his issues. He'd make a great dog for an active family, with kids who like to throw balls etc. After raising 7 kids, I want only Havs for obvious reasons. I'd rehome him, but I'm too chicken. My daughter would kill me.(We got him for her when she was 18 and a little depressed)

Well, I rambled, but back to the point, 2 dogs are great, they entertain each other, exercise each other, and are actually easier than one, once the dust settles on their relationship and they establish who is top dog, etc..
So good luck convincing the DH.

If I could, I'd get a brindle with a dark face and some white on it, a laid back male, preferably on the small side. -In my dreams, sigh

I am wondering if the same thing would happen. Would Chico and Cali shut out a 3rd Hav? Any multiple dog owners and/or breeders want to chime in here?


----------



## Havtahava

Back to the puppies...

Diane, your little brood is so adorable. Everytime this topic gets bumped, I keep coming back to see if you have any new photos - candid or otherwise. I know you are pretty busy with them this weekend anyway though.


----------



## jmortenson

I am so glad that you feel that two dogs (Havs at least) are good to have! I didn't have to work too hard to convince my hubby to get a second one, but as we approach getting our second, he is worried that Linus will "be ruined". Don't know exactly what he means, but I think he is worried that Linus will not need his people friends any more! We get to pick out our puppy on January 2nd if all goes as planned.


----------



## Suuske747

They are soooooooooooo incredibly cute!!!


----------



## Thumper

The only way my DH would EVER let me have more than two is if I was breeding! lol...I know how he thinks. 

I don't think it would be hard to add a third though, my friends are getting their 3rd in Jan. A little girl to go w/ two boys! They were inspired by Gucci..so I'm uber flattered and I hope she's a gem  They even have their heart set on a cream that kinda looks like her...but I guess the breeder is waiting to pick one to go to a show/breeding home first, so they don't know which one they are getting.

Diane...are all these pups spoken for? 

Kara


----------



## irnfit

I thought by getting a second dog, it would give me a break. Well, sometimes it does, because they do play together all the time. But there are times when they just want me and are not happy until I give in. We have special play times when I have to get down on the floor with them and play. But, for the most part, they will entertain each other. Two dogs are great!


----------



## Missy

Diane, It's getting to be that time again... we really need a fix. The pups must be getting on 8 weeks- when will they go home to their families-- you must MUST pictures before that happens-- they must be so cute and fluffy now.


----------



## Leeann

Oh yes we need our puppy fix Diane. New pictures PLEASE..


----------



## Thumper

Yes! Indeed...Some "New Years' Pictures"! 

Kara


----------



## windfallhavs

I dunno guys....if I post photos, I know that the SPSL is going to be on my doorstep! I am going to have to hire extra security once new pics are posted! LOL!!!!

All I have are boring stacked shots from their 8 week evaluation....I will take some candids and maybe I can figure out how to post a video! Stay tuned!


----------



## Thumper

See...

That's why I didn't join the SPSL! They are the first suspect, and I can just remain covert in my mission, and not draw attention to my ploys with a club name! lol

If you need any tips on posting videos, we are here to help in any way!!! You could even email me the video, or youtube link  hehe

There's nothing wrong with stacked shots!!!!!!!

Diane, are any of them heading to the show-ring? 

Kara


----------



## Leeann

Diane did you just say video?? Oh boy if you do that to us you are going to have a lot more to worry about than the SPSL people.. :spy:

We would also love to see the stacked photos also, bring it all on..


----------



## Jane

Thumperlove said:


> A little girl to go w/ two boys!


Oh, Kara, you are tempting me.......sigh......MHS is starting to flare up again....


----------



## havanesebyha

Kara you are too funny! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Stacked photos are NOT boring! And I was surprised at how easy it is to upload a video to YouTube. Just set up an account with them (only takes a few secs) and then upload the file and go do something else for a few minutes. 

Looking forward to the photos and video of the little cuties.


----------



## Missy

I love stacked photos and I am not even a show home!!!! photos, any photos or videos Diane....what ever you have... I am desperate for a fix!!!!


----------



## Missy

ummmmm...Diane? where are the puppies?


----------



## Leeann

That's right Diane you promised...

Missy feel like taking a road trip to IL with the boys??


----------



## Missy

Oh Boy Leanne, that would be fun ---you, me, 2 DH's and the 4 boys. I bet we would come home with at least one more Hav apiece.


----------



## Thumper

I feel like taking a trip to Illinois with the BOYS!  and ladies, of course! 

Come on' Diane! Let us see those stacking pictures  I know they will bring sexy back!!

Kara


----------



## Missy

Kara, I love this new Gucci picture in your avatar!!! she looks so.....adult!!! She reminds me of the horsies on the merry-go-round. Wouldn't that be adorable a havanese merry go round. 

Leeann, we can pick up Kara and Gucci on the way? right? We may have to rent a bus- I have a feeling this may be a popular trip.


----------



## Havtahava

I'm thinking that the puppies are probably on their way to their new homes. If I'm correct, maybe after things settle down, Diane will get a chance to post some of their latest pictures.


----------



## Missy

Kimberly, that is exactly what I am afraid of... that the pups are gone...but maybe Diane keeps them for 10-12 weeks... and if we work fast we could still snatch umm I mean visit them....


----------



## Havtahava

If I counted right, they will be 10 weeks old on next Monday.


----------



## Leeann

Missy said:


> Leeann, we can pick up Kara and Gucci on the way? right? We may have to rent a bus- I have a feeling this may be a popular trip.


It wouldnt be a party without Kara & Gucci, we can rent one of those big luxury tour buses so the fur kids have plenty of room to play around.


----------



## Havtahava

OK, gotta ask - Are guys all bark or is anyone actually heading out to see the pups while/if they are still there?


----------



## Missy

hmmmmm- I don't know- kimberly- I think the puppy snatcher's may have snatched Diane too... she has been MIA on this thread.


----------



## Leeann

ound: She has been MIA..

Diane are you going to have any puppies in June :ear:


----------



## Thumper

Ahh, Leeann you are too sweet! I do fantasize about a big tour bus to Diane with all my forum friends and doggies  I can't say I'd be able to leave without a pup though! lol

I bet Diane is busy with the busybody pups and getting ready for Westminster :kiss:, So...I'm being patient here  heh.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

Havtahava said:


> OK, gotta ask - Are guys all bark or is anyone actually heading out to see the pups while/if they are still there?


Quoting myself to say that I was waiting for that caravan to show, but all it turned out to be was barking... 10 week old puppy barking!!! hee hee hee

I got to spend a lucky afternoon with Diane and some special puppies on their birthday. If any of my pictures turned out, I'll post one or two. There is a special girl in that litter named Cali - guess who caught the eye of this California gal?


----------



## Missy

which one is Cali? is it my Maggie Magnolia? are you taking her? oh Kimberly how could you leave the fiesta litter?


----------



## good buddy

Oh yes! send us pictures! Lucky you to get to visit them!


----------



## Leeann

Wait a min..... Kimberly was on a plane today with a dog bag??? Did someone come home with you Kimberly??


----------



## Havtahava

What? Aren't you supposed to jump on planes on holidays to go see other breeder's puppies?

Magnolia is the darkest female, right? 
Cali is the bitch with the most white on her front, but was deep brown on her head. 

The most spectacular girl is Lola. She is the one with the most gold. She is fabulous and her personality shines. She enjoyed using my fingers as teethers a few times. It was tempting to think of sneaking her into my bag.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, it was a holiday for my husband & daughter too, who were glad to get the girls to themselves.


----------



## Missy

I am so jealous!!! was there another reason for the trip other than seeing puppies? So they are still at home with Diane? please post pictures!!!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Hmmmm! Kimberly did you bring back one of Diane's girl's? Or maybe you went to hook up one of your girl's for a date with one of Diane's young men! Am I close? You had a 4 legged kid at your feet on the plane - a new kid or already a family member .... Hope you had a good trip!


----------



## ama0722

More forum puppies in the making- Oh my! Kimberly- why aren't you posting pictures for us????? First, you take away the puppy cam and then you go see more puppies without immediately posting pictures. Do we have a forum spanking icon?:suspicious:


----------



## good buddy

Just checking. No piccies yet? Ohhh Kimberly...?


----------



## Leslie

ama0722 said:


> More forum puppies in the making- Oh my! Kimberly- why aren't you posting pictures for us????? First, you take away the puppy cam and then you go see more puppies without immediately posting pictures. *Do we have a forum spanking icon?*:suspicious:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Havtahava

good buddy said:


> Just checking. No piccies yet? Ohhh Kimberly...?


Uh, no. I haven't even opened my bag from yesterday yet. I got back home after midnight last night and then had appointments all day long. I've only been able to check the forum when I've been waiting for other things to happen (waiting rooms, etc.) today. It's now 7pm and I really don't plan on posting any pictures tonight because I'm wiped out. I know I said I would do it this morning, but I didn't count on getting delayed quite so long. (They had to de-ice the whole plane last night due to the snowfall at the airport and then San Francisco had air traffic problems that kept us waiting even longer.) Needless to say, I am hoping to sleep tonight like some cute little puppies in front of me.


----------



## good buddy

Havtahava said:


> Uh, no. I haven't even opened my bag from yesterday yet. I got back home after midnight last night and then had appointments all day long. I've only been able to check the forum when I've been waiting for other things to happen (waiting rooms, etc.) today. It's now 7pm and I really don't plan on posting any pictures tonight because I'm wiped out. I know I said I would do it this morning, but I didn't count on getting delayed quite so long. (They had to de-ice the whole plane last night due to the snowfall at the airport and then San Francisco had air traffic problems that kept us waiting even longer.) Needless to say, I am hoping to sleep tonight like some cute little puppies in front of me.


With all that happening, I'll hang on and try to be patient! I'm not fond of flying myself, so to compound that with delays would make for an awful long day. Sleep well!


----------



## Havtahava

I didn't take many pictures and a couple of them were really poor quality, so here are two that I salvaged. My camera wiped out her white, but take a look at those sweet eyes. This is Cali. 









Here is a shot with Lola and Cali together. Lola should be a show girl (Now I have that song in my head: "Lola, she was a show girl...") and Cali is just amazingly wonderful. What sweet girls!


----------



## Missy

OMG_-- Diane, your girls are so cute!!! where are the rest. Diane, you're letting Kimberly steal your thunder (just kidding Kiimberly--- just want Diane to post more pictures--- think it will work?) 

Cali's eyes!!!! and Lola!!!! oh Lola is a beauty. but where is my Maggie? 

seriously-- these pups turned out beautifully.


----------



## Missy

oh yeah, and kimberly --With all what happening? why did you just hop on a plane with a doggy bag to visit Diane? huh, huh?


----------



## ama0722

Is her name Cali cause this is where she is ending up???? Very cute and I love the colors. Lola's little white paws are so cute!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, good question, Amanda. I'm not sure Diane will ever answer though. LOL She's obviously pretty busy right now.

Missy, visiting a friend on a holiday and taking two pictures of two of her girls isn't enough for you? I have a feeling my day-to-day life & travels just wouldn't be very interesting for you.


----------



## Missy

ha ha ha ---- kimberly, I was just feeding off of the suggestions other's mde before. I thought there might be a new member added to you breeding program or show stock.


----------



## ama0722

Okay, send her down here- socali is even more original


----------



## jmortenson

*Beautiful Puppies!*

Oh how wonderful! What IS it about these pups? I can't get enough of them! I love Cali's coloring! Her ears look pretty reddish. 
Here are a couple of new pictures of my guys, Linus and Elliot. Elliot is the baby, and of course he is already the boss!


----------



## Havtahava

Missy said:


> ha ha ha ---- kimberly, I was just feeding off of the suggestions other's mde before. I thought there might be a new member added to you breeding program or show stock.


Ha! Not this time around. 

Cute, Amanda.


----------



## Thumper

PRECIOUS!

Kara


----------



## Laurief

Beautiful pups!!


----------



## susaneckert

AWWWWW how sweet they all are Im so excited for you.


----------



## Laurief

Susan - have not seen you on in a while - welcome back!! 
You just cant stay away from these cute pictures - can ya


----------



## susaneckert

Thanks I have been gone for a while my daughter had her baby so I was up north 9lbs a big boy!!!!! Number 11 grandchild wow !!And I got Yoda Nuet. too right before I left.I dont want no acciddents with Yoda and Leia .


----------



## susaneckert

How can any one resist PUPPY PICTURES !!!!! I cant!OOOOOO PUPPY BREATH!!! BOTTLE IT BEFORE IT IS GONE LOL


----------



## marjrc

Oh Kimberly, those are adorable puppies!!! What beautiful faces, full of color. Very sweet!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, and here is one more picture. This is what I saw as I left the secured area of the airport. Cali was totally lounging in Diane's lap, leaning back on her with a big ol' puppy belly to greet me. It was adorable!










(Out of courtesy, I wanted to get Diane's permission to post her picture first. The pups are fair game, but humans are different. )


----------



## Leeann

Kimberly I think I would have snatched that puppy and ran back to the secured area before Diane could catch me.

Thanks Diane for letting Kimberly share this great picture, Cali is so cute.


----------



## Diana

Those are such beautiful puppies. What a fun day trip!


----------



## Thumper

OHH! How cute!  Diane, you have a pretty tight GRIP on Cali, I see!!! LOL, Who could blame you? The SPSL could've sent Kimberly to visit you to snatch up puppies! hehe. I wouldn't trust anyone!

Lucky Kimberly! Getting to go for a visit! Girls, we need to put some bite in our barks! LOL (meaning, just rent the tour bus and GO to Chicago!!)

Kara


----------



## Havtahava

But can you get there before I do? Now that I have a good idea what to expect, I can go back another time and be stealth about it. Of course, that is all assuming Diane isn't even reading her own thread anymore. :laugh:


----------



## windfallhavs

HEHE! Don't worry, I have my eye on ALL of you! SPSL better get here soon before everyone goes home....I am starting to think they are all bark and no bite! LOL!!!! I could see Kara organizing a tour....travelling all over the country snatching puppies from coast to coast! HAHA!!!


----------



## Havtahava

Figures that you'd come back to your topic now, Diane! Ha ha!

However, I wouldn't put it past Kara to try to organize a Kara-van. LMHO!


----------



## Missy

Diane, could you please post some newer picts of the pup you have left-- That would be my Magnolia-- I saw that older picture of her on your website and I just need some more photos--- How come she is the last to be claimed? is she smaller? bigger? shyer? She is so adorable--- but you can see that Cali is just a doll.


----------



## Thumper

Oh, I would indeed organize a road trip to see puppies! That's right up my alley.

Diane, you just keep believing that its all bark and no bite!!  LOL! I've already thought about how I'd write off the trip  We do have a few clients near you, and we DO need some deductions.

I wonder if I could write off a puppy as a business expense? Security system? ound: LOL!

Yep, its January...so my mind is on taxes. Oh vey!! lol

Kara


----------



## windfallhavs

Hi Missy!

Magnolia is actually going home to her new family next week....I have been lazy getting website updates to my web person (me bad!)! She is going to live with the family that has my Katie's litter brother....so she will be in a great home! I will definitely take more pics of her before she leaves.


----------



## Missy

Diane, I am very sad to see this litter go. Something about them all just hit me. I am glad they have all gone to good homes. but for now I will just have to delight in my own boys cuteness --- who just look (and sometimes act) big puppies anyway!!!


----------



## ama0722

Awwwww sad to see them go!

Missy- I think the boys are looking out the window waiting for their little sister to arrive!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

ohhhh Amanda, that just made me so sad!!!!!! they will be waiting a long time. :hurt:

My sister has to get rid or her dog (a pitbull mix) that she has had for 9 years because of severe allergies (they have found ralph a good home with a friend) so me being the allergy queen said "you'll just have get a little Hav - I need another Hav-a-neice" and my sister asked me if I would take the dog if she were allergic to it-- and I didn't thing twice and said "of course I would- but you have to get a girl" well I relayed the story to DH who said "she did know you were kidding didn't she?" and then proceeded with the "two is enough" routine. If I am honest with myself --- 2 is enough. I just have to figure out how to get close friend and neighbors hooked on Havs.


----------



## ama0722

Missy,
So should I cross my finger she is allergic? Did my husband get ahold of you- lately he is trying to guilt trip me with if we get another pup that is at least 1 hour less time of playing for Dora! Boy he knows where to hit hard!


----------



## marjrc

Kimberly, great picture! Nice.

Missy, what a sweet photo! Awwwwwwwwwwww !


----------

